# DP diminished then came back.. Recovery?



## Chrisisoutofit (Feb 15, 2011)

I've had DP since January 2011 and it has been the most hellish experience I could imagine. (and I NEVER imagined this type of condition was real). Starting at the beginning of this month I noticed that I started to get a sense of humor back. Things were funny again gradually. I started to care about my appearance again. Everything wasnt annoying and pointless. Then, on april 16th, I was listening to the radio idley and suddenly the music flowed into me! I couldn't remember the last time I enjoyed music! It usually just made me sad and channeled memories of better days. But I could feel the beat! And just like that, everything smelled like it used to! it smelled GOOD! Like it always did before! and the BEST THING BY FAR was seeing my boyfriend. I could FEEL LOVE! It was amazing! Looove is the most amazing feeling. I felt so connected, so in tune! I had my concentration back, I could absorb information again, I SCREAMED with excitement! I was SO happy. This lasted for about 3 days. Then I could feel the DP creeping back. Now its back to how I felt in january. It SUCKS! BUT! Its just a reminder that it ISNT FOREVER! I (and you) WILL FEEL BETTER! I was at a point where even though I still didn't feel 100% (about 80 i'd say) and I still had a lot of hppd vision crap, I was okay with it! Like, I could live my life like this! Now it obviously really hurts that I'm like this again (DP sucks), I know that i CAN get better! A few days of normalcy was amazing! Anyone think thatt could be a sign of recovery? I do! Looking forward to more good days, hurrah!


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

That's awesome! Hopefully it is a sign of recovery because I've been experiencing some of the same types of things since January of this year. Been DP'd for 16 plus years and the past few months I've experienced these types of feelings of 'being back' more often than the previous 16 years put together. What's hard for me though is that when the DP creeps back after feeling the normalcy 'non dp'. It's frustrating, but does carry some hope. I suggest trying to take a mental 'snapshot' when these times do occur, then when you're in dp mode, try to draw on this snapshot and bring yourself there by your own free will.

God Bless! Happy Easter


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Was there anything you took that helped in your progress?

How is the pressure in your ears and head? I remember your case specifically because we share a lot of the same physical symptoms plus the visual snow..and hppd.

Please give me some hope..been going on 8 months and my ears still wont pop and i still got balance issues and weakness.

Maybe I should go on an SSRI?


----------



## samisworried (Apr 12, 2011)

im suffering with the damn static vision and feeling dreamy and my vision isent as sharp i started recovering but now i just feel stuck at the same place and cant seem to get through it i just cant get over the final hurdle it feels like and it gets worse when im tired do other people find this.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Similar place myself. Having some luck with the 'snapshot' thing that foghat said - it's kind of like the opposite of going into dp, focussing on feelings and sensations seems to ground me more. But I have also had some intensely dped moments recently, and I find myself feeling really angry and frustrated that I can't get fully back. I think that frustration is a good thing though, I don't feel resigned like I did.

I started keeping a diary yesterday, especially writing down feelings and what reality feels like when it comes back. It could be that for some people this would be too introspective, and I do feel kind of adolescent doing it, but I was forced to stop writing a diary soon after my dp started, and so far it seems to be quite a good way of reinforcing my sense of existing independently.

It all feels like an effort of will, which is weird when so much dp advice is to chill the feck out. Maybe you have to relax first and then use some willpower. Had anyone else found that they feel like they make progress most when they're really _trying_?


----------



## Chrisisoutofit (Feb 15, 2011)

Eh the head pressure balance and crap goes when the DP goes. It will get better







. I dont take anything but a multivitamin and fish oil.. When I remember lol. The best is when everything feels like it did, vibrant and full of pleasureful color and scent. Im im a non-DP state right now and it is amazing


----------

